# How much are you all paying for lye?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just paid $77 for 50 pounds. Twice what it was 2 years ago when I first started buying it. And they couldn't get the other (potassium hydroxide) without me buying a pallet of it. Need to call around on that one. Or where can I get just 5 lbs to play with?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

AAA chemical, lye depot (I think they are both the same co.) you can get smaller amounts there. $77 for 50 lbs is a nice price these days, and yes it has gone way up...


----------



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

Last week---Just bought 50 pounds of lye and paid $55. Bought it at a local chemical supply company. Just went to their place and picked it up. No shipping charge that way. If in driving distance of Kansas City, Missouri it is called Terrace Packaging & Chemical Co. 
www.terracepackaging.com
816-561-5377


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, dh will be driving through KC in about 3 weeks. How far off the hwy (435 or 70) is this place?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Kathy it is right south of 70/670 off I 35 just type their name in google adding Kansas city and it will pull up a map.

http://maps.google.com/maps?sourcei...tuTNBA&sa=X&oi=local_result&resnum=1&ct=image


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks! Do you know if they carry the other lye too, for liquid soap? I was going to order a smaller quantity on-line 'cause my local chem. place doesn't have it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

looked at their website and didn't see it but you might dbl check


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks again! I'll have dh call before he leaves on his trip next month.


----------



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

The guy at terrace when I originally called said he is there usually between 9am-4pm Mon-Fri But to call first to make sure he was there before coming. My friend actually picked up the lye for me so I didn't go there myself, but she said he was very friendly.
Christine


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Dh got my lye for me this week at the place mentioned here. The guy asked about selling goatmilk. Said he knows someone looking to buy it but not being able to find it in the KC area. Way too far for us to drive! :LOL But if any of you are in that area with milk to sell and looking for customers you might give him a call.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I had to just recently find a new source for lye. My usual supplier only had one bag.. and was not getting any more. Said they were.. but the old.. don't know when... lol

I drove to Mobile.. and gave $32 a 50# bag. Course.. I bought 3 while I was there. :biggrin
My usual supplier charges $56 a 50# bag.

They don't carry potassium hydroxide.. so.. that will have to come from internet I guess.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Great deal!


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

AAA Chemicals is having a sale until March 31st. They say they have lowered their prices, plus you get 15% off. They have potassium hydroxide.


----------

